# Dynasty Warriors 5 Xtreme Legends (SLUS-21299) Cheat Table



## Lucky Cross (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello there.

I made a cheat table for Dynasty Warriors 5 Xtreme Legends for PCSX2 (PS2 Emulator).
It has everything you could possibly want (Except the Mission Time cheat. Couldn't find the address. :/)

Anyway, I hope you like it.

Now then... To bed I go.


----------



## Leokai (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello there, Thank You So Much for posting this. I really like it because it makes it easier since the cheat table auto load whichever characters i chose. 
However, i need help on a few things. 
1) i need a cheat table or address for aggressive enemies/allies for XL, Des & Legend mode
2) i also need an address on how to have troop followers both for myself and 3 hero bodyguards.( wonder if there is a code to have all 6 of them in a battle?) 

Again, Thank You so much for this. Please, if possible help me with my need.


----------



## king1234 (May 23, 2021)

how i download ?


----------

